

Down the Rabbit Hole - latchkey
https://github.com/brettwooldridge/HikariCP/wiki/Down-the-Rabbit-Hole

======
depsypher
Just wow. Great tips for high performance java. I like the commitment to both
speed and correctness. I'm sold on this connection pool. Will be switching
from c3p0 to this. I believe I saw a contribution in the commit history from
the main guy behind c3p0 in this project too.

